# Excellent finger remover



## zamistro (Nov 2, 2009)

An old paper cutter works great on memory and cards. It even cut some 70's boards I had.


----------



## glorycloud (Nov 3, 2009)

That looks like if you are not careful it may remove real fingers as well! :lol:


----------



## butcher (Nov 4, 2009)

I use one to cut up circuit boards to save components, it also cut hard drives, excepy glass type.


----------



## malfeces (Oct 5, 2012)

I am new and have tried several different methods of finger removal and the best two I have used so far are the vice and elbow grease and the tin snips. seems really quick. I did a whole lb of fingers in about 30 minutes.


----------



## etack (Oct 5, 2012)

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=14118&hilit=finger+wood

Read this post. I made mine with a 2X6 and it was long for some cards but worked great for others. just make two they are real cheap. Make it long enough to sit on and you can work real fast.

they are not close cut but if they are yours how cars this is real quick. 

It won't work on memory and large telecom boards gave it some fits.

Eric


----------

